# Error message #99



## Compaq (Jan 6, 2012)

I was out shooting, and this started coming. It won't take pictures.

Not sure what the problem is. It looks like the shutter won't open, or something. It goes into live view, and so the mirror locks up as it should, but the screen is black, not matter how I change the exposure.

Anyone ever run into something similar? I think error 99 is a "catch-all" error that shows up when problems Canon has not expected happen.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Jan 6, 2012)

It's a catch all, But try Cleaning your lens contacts/ Swiitch lenses


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 6, 2012)

Yup....try all the 'basic fixes'.

Turn the camera on/off.  Take the lens off/back on again.  Clean the lens contacts.  Take the battery out for a minute/replace.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 6, 2012)

What were the weather conditions that you were shooting in?


----------



## Compaq (Jan 6, 2012)

Done, done and done. I've also taken off the grip to see if that caused any problems. I've switched lenses, tried without a lens at all, tried to manually clean the sensor (to open up into sensor), but the shutter won't open.




o hey tyler said:


> What were the weather conditions that you were shooting in?



Snowing. Not all the time, and not incredibly much, though. There could be a chance water did it. The body, 40D, is weather sealed, but the lens wasn't...


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 6, 2012)

Have you tried a freshly charged battery?

Cold weather will weaken these batteries really quickly.  You can often 'bring them back' by warming them up (or charging them, of course).  
This is why, when shooting in the cold, it's best to have at least 2 or 3 batteries and keep the spares close to your body.


----------



## Compaq (Jan 6, 2012)

I shot with two batteries in the grip. They are warmed up again, but I could of course try to recharge them. Not sure it'll help, but worth a try. I've been out in cold weather before, and this didn't happen then.

Could the snow possible be leaking through the lens mount and screw up the electronics, somehow? Well, I guess it's obvious it can, but is it likely?


----------



## Rephargotohp (Jan 6, 2012)

The amount of electricity going through the contacts is very small, so even a small amount of moisture can increase the resistance and make it not work. Is it likely. Very


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Jan 6, 2012)

One time I had Err99 when I shot in rapid burst, I turned it off and removed battery and it worked after that. 

Looking at manual now for a 50D Canon and it says Err01 is the electrical contact problem - just says clean contacts or take for repair etc


----------



## Compaq (Jan 6, 2012)

I'll look up the manual and see what it says about the error messages.

All it says is that if the same error comes again and again, there may be a problem. The manual mentioneds Err01 (mis-communication between lens and camera) and Err02 (CF card error)...


----------



## jaomul (Jan 6, 2012)

On the chance moisture got in I would remove the lens and battery and leave it in a dry warm room overnight (if possible in a box with silica gel or similar) and try it then inside after a suitable time.

Hope you get it working as you really know how to use it from the shots I have seen.


----------



## Foxtrot_01 (Jan 8, 2012)

I had the same error yesterday. I was at the beach yesterday, I was scouting for new places for a shoot later in the afternoon, it was not humid, about 77F in South Florida. I took a couple shots of the potential locations, when the model finally arrived I got this ERR99, I also have a battery grip. I was using for the first time a EF 70-200 2.8L on my 40D. I took the grip off, turn the camera off and nothing. I saw a video on youtube that said it could be any of 3 problems, 1.camera, 2. CF card, 3. lens mount. (



 ) the video gives you some tips on how to troubleshoot the problem.
Well I did everything but I think my problem is #1. I tried everything, without the lens, without the CF card. It seems like is the camera itself.
I wrote to Adorama yesterday since I bought my camera there a couple years ago. I also checked the canon website, it seems you can ship it to them as well.
Any suggestions? I am not sure what is the warranty on these cameras, I know I had a problem within the first year and Adorama replaced my Canon 40D. It's been less than 3 years so I highly doubt they have any warranty on this item.
Any suggestions on taking it to Adorama or ship it straight to Canon?


----------



## Terry Leach (Jan 8, 2012)

I had the same problem back a year or so ago. I tried every thing, cleaned it, turned it off and back on, took the battery out and replaced it, ect. Called Canon and spent *3.5 hrs *on the phone with them trying to trouble shoot. All with no positive results. Finally I sent it in and when I got it back I found out that they had charged me $332.00 to clean my camera and it still was not fixed. So, I called Canon, Spent another 3.5 hours on the phone with them trying to trouble shoot, still with no luck. So, they tell me to sent it back to them and since my first repair is under a one year warranty, it will be at no charge. A few weeks later, I recieved my camera back. I excitingly took it out of its packaging only to find out that it still was not fixed. This went on, back and forth, spending hours on the phone and sending it back to canon for about 7 or 8 months and 5 trips back and forth until I finally lost my cool a bit with some poor soul on the phone and who ever else I could get  him to connect me with that had more authority than he until....... They sent me a brand new camera. Good luck, I sure hope you have better luck than I.


----------



## Foxtrot_01 (Jan 8, 2012)

Terry Leach said:


> I had the same problem back a year or so ago. I tried every thing, cleaned it, turned it off and back on, took the battery out and replaced it, ect. Called Canon and spent *3.5 hrs *on the phone with them trying to trouble shoot. All with no positive results. Finally I sent it in and when I got it back I found out that they had charged me $332.00 to clean my camera and it still was not fixed. So, I called Canon, Spent another 3.5 hours on the phone with them trying to trouble shoot, still with no luck. So, they tell me to sent it back to them and since my first repair is under a one year warranty, it will be at no charge. A few weeks later, I recieved my camera back. I excitingly took it out of its packaging only to find out that it still was not fixed. This went on, back and forth, spending hours on the phone and sending it back to canon for about 7 or 8 months and 5 trips back and forth until I finally lost my cool a bit with some poor soul on the phone and who ever else I could get  him to connect me with that had more authority than he until....... They sent me a brand new camera. Good luck, I sure hope you have better luck than I.



What model was your camera and how old was it? I got my 40D in 2009, I think I have had light use on it, although I do shoots they are very sporadic, sometimes i go 2 months without shooting, so I cant say it has heavy use. The first one that I got was refurbished by Canon and sold by Adorama, several weeks later it had a error 6(I think), I sent it back and they exchanged it(Adorama has great customer service). I am not sure to send it back to Canon or Adorama, probably adorama will send it to Canon. seems this error 99 is the equivalent of the blue screen of death on computers.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Terry Leach said:


> I had the same problem back a year or so ago. I tried every thing, cleaned it, turned it off and back on, took the battery out and replaced it, ect. Called Canon and spent *3.5 hrs *on the phone with them trying to trouble shoot. All with no positive results. Finally I sent it in and when I got it back I found out that they had charged me $332.00 to clean my camera and it still was not fixed. So, I called Canon, Spent another 3.5 hours on the phone with them trying to trouble shoot, still with no luck. So, they tell me to sent it back to them and since my first repair is under a one year warranty, it will be at no charge. A few weeks later, I recieved my camera back. I excitingly took it out of its packaging only to find out that it still was not fixed. This went on, back and forth, spending hours on the phone and sending it back to canon for about 7 or 8 months and 5 trips back and forth until I finally lost my cool a bit with some poor soul on the phone and who ever else I could get  him to connect me with that had more authority than he until....... They sent me a brand new camera. Good luck, I sure hope you have better luck than I.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 8, 2012)

I had that come up on my 40D a few years ago.  I went through all the troubleshooting steps trying to resolve it, but nothing worked.  Sent it back to Canon.  They repaired it for about $100 (it was out of warrantee by then) and sent it back.  Took about a month, if I recall.  Came back spiffy as new.  Never did find out what the problem was, but it's still working fine today.


----------



## Terry Leach (Jan 9, 2012)

Foxtrot_01 said:
			
		

> What model was your camera and how old was it? I got my 40D in 2009, I think I have had light use on it, although I do shoots they are very sporadic, sometimes i go 2 months without shooting, so I cant say it has heavy use. The first one that I got was refurbished by Canon and sold by Adorama, several weeks later it had a error 6(I think), I sent it back and they exchanged it(Adorama has great customer service). I am not sure to send it back to Canon or Adorama, probably adorama will send it to Canon. seems this error 99 is the equivalent of the blue screen of death on computers.



It was an XTi. Year and a half old.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 9, 2012)

It would go to Canon, not Adorama at this point.
This is another reason to have your gear serviced regularly. I have never had an error issue on one of my cameras. I really believe it's because I have them serviced religiously. 
If you are a member of canon professional services it's definitely faster turn around!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 9, 2012)

Good time to look into Nikon. I've suffered through several Err 99 issues with my Canon gear. Major PITA.


----------



## Compaq (Feb 9, 2012)

So, it's in for repair. Something wrong with the shutter system, they said, and they will replace that part. It comes at NOK2000, which translates at current currency to about $343, 256 or £219.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Feb 9, 2012)

Compaq said:


> Done, done and done. I've also taken off the grip to see if that caused any problems. I've switched lenses, tried without a lens at all, tried to manually clean the sensor (to open up into sensor), but the shutter won't open.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hate to break bad news to you, but the 40D is not very well weather sealed at all. It may be magnesium alloy, but weather sealed it ain't!

But by same token.. it sounds as if it could be a good old fashioned shutter failure. How many shots has this camera taken? The 40D is quite an old model now.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Feb 9, 2012)

Compaq said:


> So, it's in for repair. Something wrong with the shutter system, they said, and they will replace that part. It comes at NOK2000, which translates at current currency to about $343, &#8364;256 or £219.



Oh man, £219?? Woah, sorry I think I'd go for a new camera if a shutter replacement would cost me that much!


----------



## Compaq (Feb 9, 2012)

I love my 40D, it's a GREAT camera. Sure, better ISO performance would be awesome, but that's basically all I miss. I'm happy to pay for the repair


----------

